# Trouble sleeping...



## BigMac123 (Jul 6, 2014)

smoke weed ere day


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wontlookdown said:


> Not really. It's more my Ne chucking about ideas and my Ti being a dick and looking me to act on them.


What Ne?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

BigMac123 said:


> smoke weed ere day


Make it a treat. Every day just makes you stupid and lazy.


----------



## BigMac123 (Jul 6, 2014)

hmm no not really, it more depends on the person themselves, and as far as it making you stupid goes, thats bullshit


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

1. Listen to delta waves.






2. Listen to sleepy, calming meditation music or ambient music.
3. Drink a glass of warm milk before you sleep.
4. Avoid caffeine and any stimulants.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> What Ne?


I dunno, it turns out that my Ne is actually Se. Knew it. My Se can be an asshole sometimes, when it wants to explore, but other times it can be useful as hell. Like this weekend


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

BigMac123 said:


> hmm no not really, it more depends on the person themselves, and as far as it making you stupid goes, thats bullshit



I can attest to weed making people stupid. It makes them exceptionally dull around the edges but some do fall through the cracks and succeed.


----------



## BigMac123 (Jul 6, 2014)

OberonHuxley said:


> It makes them exceptionally dull


In what way? i would agree that weed makes many people a little dopey after a while, but intelligence/stupidity is such a vast area of life based on endless factors, you don't just become one or the other.

Im not trying to say weed is the smartest or safest thing to do in the world, but some supposed disadvantages of weed are misconceptions.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

mikan said:


> 1. Listen to delta waves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never heard of delta waves before. So, would I just look this up on YT, plug in my headphones and play it until I sleep? ;D I've never tried listening to soothing music to help me sleep tbh. Maybe I should eh?

Would sugar in the milk help too? 

Avoiding caffeine is gonna be hard though. I need a coffee or two to pick me up throughout the day.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> I've never heard of delta waves before. So, would I just look this up on YT, plug in my headphones and play it until I sleep? ;D I've never tried listening to soothing music to help me sleep tbh. Maybe I should eh?
> 
> Would sugar in the milk help too?
> 
> Avoiding caffeine is gonna be hard though. I need a coffee or two to pick me up throughout the day.


Exactly.
It works for me, maybe you should give it a try too.
Whatever you like, if sugar makes you hyperactive then try to add as little as you can.
One coffee in the morning is no problem, just try not to drink it anytime before you sleep.
I wish you a good peaceful night. Sleep well, or at least try to.


----------



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

BigMac123 said:


> In what way? i would agree that weed makes many people a little dopey after a while, but intelligence/stupidity is such a vast area of life based on endless factors, you don't just become one or the other.
> 
> Im not trying to say weed is the smartest or safest thing to do in the world, but some supposed disadvantages of weed are misconceptions.



Based on my experience of being at a school that was top ten for engineering and business...the ones who smoked weed...let's say out of 10, 1 would be there by senior year. Half the time it was bad decisions the other half the time it was failing out.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wontlookdown said:


> I dunno, it turns out that my Ne is actually Se. Knew it. My Se can be an asshole sometimes, when it wants to explore, but other times it can be useful as hell. Like this weekend


Externally referenced sensing is probably more detail/accuracy-oriented than externally referenced intuiting.


----------

